# In depth tutorials for DIY newbies on the net?



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have always played around with the idea of building my own speakers for my theater, but do not possess the background knowledge in electrical, crossovers and soldering that seems to be a prereq for taking on this kind of project. Does anyone know of a good site that would spell the steps out for someone like myself to get their foot in the door?

It looks like a very rewarding hobby, but I would be afraid to ruin something because I lack a basic understanding of the procedure.


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

First off there is a sticky with some building pointers. Its not really a guide but its a good read for a few tips.
Parts express has a number of tutorials here - http://www.parts-express.com/resources.cfm
Specifically check out this one - http://www.parts-express.com/resources/building-a-crossover.cfm
Here is one for box building. The page is oriented towards subs but the concepts can be applied to speakers. http://www.subwoofer-builder.com/speaker-building.htm

Dont be afraid to ask questions, everyone has to start somewhere


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

For what you describe, I can personally recommend:
http://clearwaveloudspeaker.googlepages.com/clearwaveloudspeakerdesign

I will also note there are a number of other people designing good loudspeakers and selling the parts. Jed has a link at the bottom, under "free designs."

HAve fun,
Frank


----------



## trismegistus (Mar 1, 2009)

thank you


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

http://www.htguide.com/forum/forumdisplay.php4?f=39
Lots of good documented projects here.


----------



## Zach C. (Oct 5, 2006)

Several good tutorials here.
rjbaudio dot c_m audiofiles

Also, If you want to play around with XO simulation in Speaker Workshop, 
claudionegro dot c_m downloads page
Especially Jay Butterman's manual near the bottom.

(I'm not allowed to post links. Cuts down on spam, but pretty annoying.)

Zach


----------

